# Kat/Katbastard/Elias Nathan Altman



## finn (Jun 1, 2012)

Be wary who you trust here, even if they're important on this site, it doesn't mean too much. I'm calling out Kat, the former admin of this site as being officially bad news. Aside from the personal drama with this site, which people who know me, know I'm not really fazed by internet shenanigans (I'm friends with people who have done that, but whatever). Kat was a domestic abuser and was charged with sexual assault in 96 and molested a child in 00, and here's the proof: http://www.homefacts.com/offender-detail/IA101177578/Elias-Nathan-Altman.html

He's also stolen from the collective he was in, in East Jesus. His photo is in the link above. Scroll down for more details. Apparently he is not to be allowed near children, so be warned.


----------



## CXR1037 (Jun 1, 2012)

Heard some less than exemplary things about this guy. This is just another one to add to the list. 

cxR - bad news indeed


----------



## Unslap (Jun 2, 2012)

Sexual assault, what does that mean rape? or maybe he was playing around with a 17 year old and her dad saw and convinced her to say it wasnt consentual in court. And sex with a minor, whatever 17 is old enough and kat was much younger then. I dont know this guy or the specifics but are you sure we should try to ruin his reputation? If you think im being dumb tell me why, im just thinking out loud


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 19, 2012)

Unslap said:


> Sexual assault, what does that mean rape? or maybe he was playing around with a 17 year old and her dad saw and convinced her to say it wasnt consentual in court. And sex with a minor, whatever 17 is old enough and kat was much younger then. I dont know this guy or the specifics but are you sure we should try to ruin his reputation? If you think im being dumb tell me why, im just thinking out loud


 
I'm going to be totally honest and say that I have no idea. In the year that Kat and I were (now formerly) friends he never mentioned having to register as a sex offender, nor the circumstances around it.

I didn't post this information before since I didn't want to seem like I was getting some kind of petty revenge for our falling out.

What I can tell you for sure though is that Kat has stolen a large amount of money from East Jesus (around $900), stole an ipad from someone visiting EJ, then sold it on ebay after getting someone else to send their galaxy tab in trade for it (this information was discovered after we kicked him out of East Jesus). Kat had also launched a several month campaign of harassment (phone calls, threatening emails/images, etc) against myself, east jesus, and an attempted hack against stp itself.

I haven't posted my feelings on this subject earlier, mainly because I was hoping the fire would simply go out if i didn't fan the flames with this kind of info (or as some might see it, drama).

Kat has admitted to all of the charges above (to the folks of EJ anyway), and has a warrant in the state of california for failure to appear in court for charges of domestic abuse against his wife (which also happened at east jesus).

so yeah, there's a multitude of reasons to not trust kat. if the sex offender thing wasn't something serious i feel like he would have said something about it. i mean, if the same thing happened to me, and it was total bullshit, id make a big joke of it all the time, because i do agree that people get "sex offender" status for stuff that doesn't even have to do with why those laws are around.

the reason this is all coming up now is because (correct me if im mis-quoting this finn) StP has been contacted by some concerned family members that have a child that is either currently or formerly involved with this individual, and we felt a general consensus that this information should be make available to the community.


----------



## Dmac (Jul 19, 2012)

shit, hope puckett is not still with him. can not understand staying with someone who abuses you.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 19, 2012)

dmac66 said:


> shit, hope puckett is not still with him. can not understand staying with someone who abuses you.


 
they officially got divorced a month or two ago. penny is almost as bad as kat though in my opinion, she won't stop harassing me and posting lies about me on her tumblr. i wish these people would leave me alone and get a fucking life.


----------



## JMA (Jul 27, 2012)

Unslap said:


> Sexual assault, what does that mean rape? or maybe he was playing around with a 17 year old and her dad saw and convinced her to say it wasnt consentual in court. And sex with a minor, whatever 17 is old enough and kat was much younger then. I dont know this guy or the specifics but are you sure we should try to ruin his reputation? If you think im being dumb tell me why, im just thinking out loud


Let me help. I'm his ex-wife and the mother of his two children. I don't like spreading drama but I think it's important that the word gets out about this man so people can be protected and he can hopefully receive the long prison sentence he deserves. His charge from 2000 was from molesting a 12 year old. He also stole from her parents and threatened her with violence if she told on him. His charge from 1996 is from raping both of his younger sisters. Since then he has continued to offend with underage girls and has additional charges. He was abusive towards me, hid his record as a sex offender and is a pathological liar, meth addict and compulsive thief. He has been given multiple chances at a good life and each time he has continued to offend. He is a dangerous and manipulative sociopath. He is currently on the run for failing to register as a level three sex offender (the highest level), so if you see him notify the police. Oh, and he is legally not allowed to be around children, his own or anybody else's.


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow....JMA I am so sorry for your children & you. I'm very sad hearing this as I was once friends with him. Penny is a good girl & please do not judge her soley from her choices in men. Matt I realize there is some anger on both sides between you & Penny (dunno details & don't wanna) but I hope one day maybe you can at least be civil to each other. She has been victimized by Kat as well. Hate me, ban me or whatever but I do consider Penny a good friend. I think we all got used by Kat & this saddens me more than angers me. I hope everyone he has hurt can find peace.....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 28, 2012)

Dirtbaguette said:


> Hate me, ban me or whatever but I do consider Penny a good friend. I think we all got used by Kat & this saddens me more than angers me. I hope everyone he has hurt can find peace.....


 
I don't know why people assume that if they have a different opinion than me that they're going to get banned. You haven't done anything worth banning over. Also, I don't even care about about Penny, I just don't like being harassed by people that have so little to do with their time they have to make up bad things to say about me. It's immature and just plain psycho.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 28, 2012)

JMA said:


> Let me help. I'm his ex-wife and the mother of his two children. I don't like spreading drama but I think it's important that the word gets out about this man so people can be protected and he can hopefully receive the long prison sentence he deserves. His charge from 2000 was from molesting a 12 year old. He also stole from her parents and threatened her with violence if she told on him. His charge from 1996 is from raping both of his younger sisters. Since then he has continued to offend with underage girls and has additional charges. He was abusive towards me, hid his record as a sex offender and is a pathological liar, meth addict and compulsive thief. He has been given multiple chances at a good life and each time he has continued to offend. He is a dangerous and manipulative sociopath. He is currently on the run for failing to register as a level three sex offender (the highest level), so if you see him notify the police. Oh, and he is legally not allowed to be around children, his own or anybody else's.


 
I don't know Kat and am not defending him. Something didn't smell right so I conducted a quick websearch which produced information that indicates that his '96 offense was "attempted child molestation" and "public indecency" which is far different than what you indicate. Maybe the prosecutor gave him a great plea offer but it seems a bit of a stretch from 2 counts of rape. 
​​*THERE ARE 64 REGISTERED SEX OFFENDERS IN ZIP CODE 98122*​*Name *​*Level *​*Year of Birth *​*Race *​*Sex *​*Height *​*Weight *​*Hair color *​*Eye color *​*Address *​*Offense *​ALTMAN, ELIAS NATHAN  
3 ​1981 ​W ​M ​6 ft. 03 in. ​280 lbs. ​BRO ​BRO ​15XX BOYLSTON AVE ​Attempted Child Molestation ​www.freewebs.com/sscs/resources/*offenders*_%20zip.doc
http://www.google.com/#q=elias+altm...pw.r_qf.&fp=3d04e930a01db91d&biw=1120&bih=602
Got anything a little more solid? Marriage/Divorce certificates?
Just looking for the truth.


----------



## JMA (Jul 29, 2012)

Check out this link. It's more accurate: http://www.homefacts.com/offender-detail/IA101177578/Elias-Nathan-Altman.html
Two of the charges listed in the link above are sexual assault and sexual conduct with a minor from 1996. Years ago his parole officer called me and told me that those charges stem from him raping his sisters, who were 11 and 13 at the time. The public indecency from 1996 is from him having sex with one sister in front of the other sister. The charge from 2000 was plea bargained down. 
I think it's odd that some people are so unwilling to believe that Elias could actually be a seriously dangerous offender. But it's true you have no way of knowing if I'm really who I say I am. I do have a marriage certificate and divorce papers but not sure how I would show them to you lol. Believe what you like, but don't be naive. I'm just trying not to let anyone else be hurt by him. Look up Sarah Corzine on myspace and ask her about Kat/Elias. She was 15 years old and he was 23 and already a sex offender when he cheated on me with her. He told her he was unmarried, that he would marry her, both of which were untrue, then ended up stealing from her. Or look up Pippie HFM on facebook - that's his younger sister - and ask her. She can tell you a LOT.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 29, 2012)

JMA said:


> Check out this link. It's more accurate: http://www.homefacts.com/offender-detail/IA101177578/Elias-Nathan-Altman.html<-----Why is this more accurate? More accurate than what? That is the same link the OP posted. Re-posting doesn't strengthen your argument. Two of the charges listed in the link above are sexual assault and sexual conduct with a minor from 1996.  I see. Years ago his parole officer called me and told me that those charges stem from him raping his sisters, who were 11 and 13 at the time. Do you have any legal paperwork indicating he raped two minors as you claimed?  I heard it from somebody sounds like gossip (even though it may be true). The public indecency from 1996 is from him having sex with one sister in front of the other sister. The charge from 2000 was plea bargained down.  From what? That charge would be public information. I think it's odd that some people are so unwilling to believe that Elias could actually be a seriously dangerous offender.  I don't disbelieve that he could be a seriously dangerous offender. I also believe that pissed off former wives are often willing to jump into the fray and demonize their former loves (especially on the Internet). But it's true you have no way of knowing if I'm really who I say I am. I do have a marriage certificate and divorce papers but not sure how I would show them to you lol. Why lol, was that really funny? Take a picture of the document, blur out your info and post it if you have it. This also is public information, but most people wouldn't go through the time/trouble. But since you have it, I'm sure its no trouble. So if I see it here within the next couple days, I'll apologize and say sorry for doubting you. Believe what you like, but don't be naive. Do I sound naive or are you just name calling? I'm just trying not to let anyone else be hurt by him.  No matter what either of us say, I don't think there's a person out there who reads this let their children near him. Look up Sarah Corzine on myspace and ask her about Kat/Elias. She was 15 years old and he was 23 and already a sex offender when he cheated on me with her. He told her he was unmarried, that he would marry her, both of which were untrue, then ended up stealing from her. Or look up Pippie HFM on facebook - that's his younger sister - and ask her. She can tell you a LOT.


 
I'm sure both of these young ladies have been traumatized enough without having to be contacted by a stranger on the Internet.


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Jul 29, 2012)

I have no doubt that JMA is truly his ex....and yes Pippie has bravely stated online the same things about her brother that JMA has here.....very sad for them all.....& with that I'm done being a gossip....


----------



## mle666 (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.jailbase.com/en/arrested/ia-pcso/2012-08-07/elias-nathan-altman-151581

UPDATE ON THIS GUY


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 19, 2012)

I met the best road dog I ever had in Roseville because I overheard someone talking shit about Kat Bastard at the Amtrak station.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 26, 2012)

a shit ton of pictures of him for reference:

http://twoweirdtwolivetworaretwodie.tumblr.com/tagged/me


----------



## NMNM (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks matt. i really wanted to see what that dudes dick looked like in a choke hold...


----------



## ByronMc (Aug 27, 2012)

From what I understand,he has been arrested,so if the court system does it's job,he's gone for awhile !


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, looks like I can stop my manhunt. Time to put the sword away... Just as soon as I find Casey....


----------



## elias bastard (Sep 19, 2012)

glad to see every one taking sides and judging someone with out knowing the details, great thing is i still have lots of people who know me and one, dont judge me on the things that happened when i was 15, and two, know my story. penny and i are still married, but we are not getting back together, she is my friend and will always be. i am out of jail right now, i was in jail for failure to register as a sex offender, i am not saying that i have not made mistakes, but i am working on becoming a better person. the crimes of my past are in my past and now that the past has come to light, i am truly lucky for this, because i get to see who is real and who is a piece of shit. i know not every one will get to see this because the people in power here will block it, but don't believe everything you hear about me or about anyone else. everything i have done wrong is public knowledge and found easily on the net. believe the official shit not the hear say.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 20, 2012)

elias bastard said:


> glad to see every one taking sides and judging someone with out knowing the details, great thing is i still have lots of people who know me and one, dont judge me on the things that happened when i was 15, and two, know my story. penny and i are still married, but we are not getting back together, she is my friend and will always be. i am out of jail right now, i was in jail for failure to register as a sex offender, i am not saying that i have not made mistakes, but i am working on becoming a better person. the crimes of my past are in my past and now that the past has come to light, i am truly lucky for this, because i get to see who is real and who is a piece of shit. i know not every one will get to see this because the people in power here will block it, but don't believe everything you hear about me or about anyone else. everything i have done wrong is public knowledge and found easily on the net. believe the official shit not the hear say.


 
oh, "boo hoo, poor me". you're a child molester, and on top of that you still betrayed a shit ton of people to further your own selfish desires, including invading penny's internet accounts and posting false information about what a terrible person i supposedly am.

throughout all of this drama, you've continually played yourself as the vicitim, when in fact you have been the purpetrator from the beginning. the fact that you do not realize that you are inflicting violence in one form or another on others is one of the many reasons you are a dangerous individual, and the reason that this thread will remain here as a warning to others that are unfortunate enough to come across you.

my advice would be to go find some quiet place away from anyone you might victimize, and just die. the world will forget your name soon enough.


----------



## xbocax (Sep 22, 2012)

haha still lurkin hard on the site I see


----------



## pippie (Nov 4, 2012)

hey...didnt really want to get involved..but everything his X wife says is correct..eli can say what ever he wants he is lying...he plead guilty to it all in court...so why lie now...he has been arrested and prosicuted..i just had to fly to iowa and forced to testify in a federal trial against him..i have restraining orders for my whole family so he can not contact me ever again...iam sure he will do some time..last i heard he was put back in prison after the trial...he is a horrible person..and will say anything to get what he needs or wants


----------



## pippie (Nov 4, 2012)

hope his fat ass is done rding my coat tails....prick fucker wouldnt even know anyone if it wasnt for me..fucking looser


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 4, 2012)

pippie said:


> hey...didnt really want to get involved..but everything his X wife says is correct..eli can say what ever he wants he is lying...he plead guilty to it all in court...so why lie now...he has been arrested and prosicuted..i just had to fly to iowa and forced to testify in a federal trial against him..i have restraining orders for my whole family so he can not contact me ever again...iam sure he will do some time..last i heard he was put back in prison after the trial...he is a horrible person..and will say anything to get what he needs or wants


 
it sucks how many people this guy victimized and fucked over. hope your slice of it wasn't too bad.


----------



## pippie (Nov 4, 2012)

Matt Pist said:


> it sucks how many people this guy victimized and fucked over. hope your slice of it wasn't too bad.


well my slice is iam his little sister...its a long story but the charge in '96 is from him raping me and trying to rape my little sister..iam sure ill have to deal with him one way or another the rest of my life...and since i have finally become public it just gives him a reason to torment me when they do let him out...i have cut ties with half my family cause of him..moved to the mountains and stay to myself...hopefuly he wont bug me and my family no more


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 6, 2012)

pippie said:


> well my slice is iam his little sister...its a long story but the charge in '96 is from him raping me and trying to rape my little sister..iam sure ill have to deal with him one way or another the rest of my life...and since i have finally become public it just gives him a reason to torment me when they do let him out...i have cut ties with half my family cause of him..moved to the mountains and stay to myself...hopefuly he wont bug me and my family no more


 
i am extremely sorry to hear that. it sucks to have the previous rumors confirmed. it sounds somewhat hollow to say through a computer screen on the internet, but if there's any way i can help you, well, let me know? i just hope that this thread can help other people know what a shit head elias is. it sickens me that he's been able to continue on the way he has. in a truly anarchist (non mob driven) society, he would have had his ass curbed a long time ago.


----------



## pippie (Nov 15, 2012)

this happend to me 15 years ago...i really was over it and tried to give him another chance after he met penny and after encouragement from my mom...now i regret it all...i feel like a fool...i let him and that weird bitch penny in my home...i wish my mom would have told me that he had been convicted of other sex crimes after what he did to me...i have had to cut ties with my mom..she has lost her mind and for some reason thinks insest is okay...the whole situation is sickening...but what iam gonna take out of it is the relief that i never have todeal with him or my mother again...and keep turning negative into positave...after spending many years homeless and hitchin and squating all over after the abuse from my brother i started a non profit free food kitchen...and now after ten years of feeding houseless folks and helping people we found out we might finally get some funding from our county to help start our free food farm..so if ya wanna help just spread the word..were on facebook and have a website...http://hfmcrew.weebly.com and were also doina survival workshop gathering this winter to teach nomadic folks and other how to survive in extreme conditions...so stay in touch


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Feb 4, 2013)

37 months & 5 years supervised probation is what the Feds say was his sentence on January 31st.....just passing along what I've been told & pretty sure it's the truth......just wanted to update anyone who gives a shit


----------



## Jypsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update, Dirtbaguette. Saw Eli on LATFO, his girlfriend or something set up a tumblr with how to write to him and buy him books off an Amazon wishlist. Rrrrriiiiiiiight


----------



## Benny (Feb 8, 2013)

I met Kat in the slabs and left before the fiasco in East Jesus. He was always cool to me but he completely lied to me. He said that he went to prison for driving a getaway car for some kids that were stealing copper piping out of a house. He also told me that he had all of his court/probation shit squared away.
I did see how he used several women for money and sex. If i had known the real truth i would not have associated with him .


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 8, 2013)

Jypsy said:


> Thanks for the update, Dirtbaguette. Saw Eli on LATFO, his girlfriend or something set up a tumblr with how to write to him and buy him books off an Amazon wishlist. Rrrrriiiiiiiight


 
what girlfriend is this?


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Feb 8, 2013)

His girlfriend in Iowa named Nicole.....they met right before he went to jail.....I believe the episode Benny is referring to was in SLC & he did do the time for that one....not 100% sure though.....this recent charge was for his 2nd time failing to register as a sex offender.....


----------



## Jypsy (Feb 10, 2013)

Dirtbaguette said:


> His girlfriend in Iowa named Nicole


 
Yes, Nicole.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 10, 2013)

Benny said:


> I met Kat in the slabs and left before the fiasco in East Jesus. He was always cool to me but he completely lied to me. He said that he went to prison for driving a getaway car for some kids that were stealing copper piping out of a house. He also told me that he had all of his court/probation shit squared away.
> I did see how he used several women for money and sex. If i had known the real truth i would not have associated with him .



It's cool man, he had a lot of us fooled for a good long time, myself included.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 12, 2013)

wow good to know... good thing hes easy to recognize


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 13, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> oh, "boo hoo, poor me". you're a child molester, and on top of that you still betrayed a shit ton of people to further your own selfish desires, including invading penny's internet accounts and posting false information about what a terrible person i supposedly am.
> 
> throughout all of this drama, you've continually played yourself as the vicitim, when in fact you have been the purpetrator from the beginning. the fact that you do not realize that you are inflicting violence in one form or another on others is one of the many reasons you are a dangerous individual, and the reason that this thread will remain here as a warning to others that are unfortunate enough to come across you.
> 
> my advice would be to go find some quiet place away from anyone you might victimize, and just die. the world will forget your name soon enough.


 






i rarely ever see matt lash out. let alone angry. my money's on this guy. whether it's keyboard, or bar fight. a humble man knows his place. a humble man has dignity. 
Matt just SERVED YO ASS.


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 13, 2013)

Aside from personal biased loyalty, I can make assumptions all day about the character of someone. It doesn't prove the fact that someone has a discredited word. People do make mistakes, but that does not make one innocent nor guilty. I can understand why some would make a post about people to watch out for, but publicly humiliating is from what I see, not the intention of this thread.

As a practicing self proclaimed anarchist, I never believe what the media releases, or what the media dubs as an individuals character.

One of my cell mates when I was booked in NYC for burglary was dubbed a murderer. His face was put up all over the media and they dubbed him a danger to society, and as we corresponded upon my release (after a few days), i helped him seek legal help through the ACLU. It turns out the actual assailant who killed someone was another one who fit his description. In Harlem, might i say, a lot of people fit that description. The point is the media is merely just a tool used to propagate information that fits to the media's agenda.

You could be charged with murder, or rape, or petty theft, or even identity theft for all I care.
It's not what you were charged with by a corrupt government that influences my decision to dub you as banned from the pseudo-online nomadic tribes, it is the fact that you were allegedly presumed a THIEF. You allegedly stole from a very tightly knit circle of individuals who lived and practiced out of an anarchist operation. You allegedly stole MONEY from a NOT FOR PROFIT anarchist establishment.

Now there are two things that could have happened.

You either did take from this establishment, or you did not.

In the even that I was in your shoes, I would have done everything to prove that I was not being used as a scapegoat for another's personal gain. If another person stole from a collective that I was a part of, and I was being blamed for it, wouldn't I go through every possible channel to prove my innocence?

I would sit and hold tight. I would voluntarily let folks search my pockets and run my pack. I would let allegations be proven to be wrong if I in fact was wrong.

However, I would never FLEE or let myself be dubbed a snitch for some shit I didn't commit.

I was held in US Customs for three and a half weeks in St. Albans VT for allegedly stowing away. When I didn't give names I was told I would do time. And you know what the fuck I did? I SAT IN THAT FUCKING CELL AND LET THEM GIMME MY TIME. I didn't drop names.
I didn't go to jail to make friends, or be hard or any of that wanker crap. I didn my fuckin time and I got out. I didn't cooperate with the corrupt "government", as I personally do not believe in a world with immigration borders. And I sure as hell didn't use people or myself as scapegoats. I sat there and took my shit like a man. I didn't say shit when I was threatened with not cooperating. I jeopardized my freedom to preserve the freedoms of others. Just as any anarchist would. And when I finally got out, the homie that I didn't rat out thanked me and that was the most satisfying thanking I have ever received. I would NEVER, not EVER lie in the face of what is morally right. And whoever this character is, I hope that one day you find whatever the hell it is you are looking for on a MORAL standpoint. I wouldn't dare associate with you personally based on the fact that you turned your back on everything your patchy pants and dreads represent. You come off as a fraud. A scammer. To do what is best in YOUR favor. As much as I frown upon your character fundamentals and ideals, I still wouldn't drop your name to the fuzz, but I would handle my shit on a personal level when I was released. If you fucked me off I wouldn't run to the law, because the law isn't always laid in justified parameters. 

Anyone who does not merit this individual time should do just that.
Do not give him the time of day.
They do not slander him behind closed doors, they merely turn away and shun you.

I believe this thread should be closed and folks should make there own judgement based on their own political, personal, and own accord.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree with you LeftCoast, I think it's time to let it lie as it stands. I don't believe in mob mentality, nor is that why I created this section of the site. It's simply to make others aware of potentially dangerous people, once a significant amount of evidence has been provided to substantiate that view. Kat has been convicted of rape, and done many other bad things to a lot of people, and he has admitted to these things, so i think it's fair to point them out to people that would not know about these things otherwise.

i'm going to leave this thread open though in case there are any updates others would like to make us aware of.


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 14, 2013)

From a political/logical viewpoint, i gotta get some more stuff off my chest.

I agree with the concept of this thread.
I don't see it as a mob mentality at all.
I can understand how certain people may see this as an attack thread, when it certainly isn't. From my prospective, I see this as a means of taking a harm reduction approach at things. Which is a healthy thing. I live in a liberal state, (even though I am not a voter and do not participate in the demo-republic party rat races) and in this state we take a hard reduction approach to certain recreations that need better public awareness. For example. in Seattle, we operate a needle exchange, as a matter of fact, there are a few locations that offer no questions asked needle swapping.

In rural Iowa, they do not have this. The local pharmacist may call you in for purchasing drug paraphernalia.

One place would look at habitual intravenous drug users as a health concern, and offer to decrease disease which will take place in the public/private.

Another place might just incarcerate you for as long as possible. This doesn't solve the problem, as narcotics are available in most prisons anyhow. Also upon the potential inmates release, the will more than likely be back on the streets, coppin' dope and tossing their rigs onto the beautiful streets of Iowa.

With that being said, I completely agree with the concept of this thread and subthread.

When i suggested the thread being closed, I didn't mean it in a literal sense. Sorry for bouncing from sarcasm to serious so fast without dropping a smiley face icon or something 

Anyhow, for those of y'all who are reading these threads that might think that it is something of a hate thread. IT IS MERELY A HARM REDUCTION INFORMATIVE THREAD.

Bullying someone, on this site is not allowed as far as I am understood. What you do in your own time is your own business.

If you got in a drunken scuffle with some wingnut on the road and he punched you in the face and took your beer... maybe you should not have been drunk with a wingnut. There are indeed sociopaths and psychopaths out there that do invade many of our subcultures and common interests. And it takes a keen eye to scope these parasites out. They are the tweakers on rickity bicycles, maybe driving some piece of shit beat to the ground toyota camry with a missing hubcap. The creeper juggalo wiggers lurking in a strip mall praying on youngsters who don't know any better.

I guess what I am trying to execute is that people need to realize this isn't a "oh i talked shit, this guy talked shit, i hate him, so i'm gonna post him on StP." Not what this site is about.

This site is merely informing those who sneek through the cracks.

This guy could roll up into a new circle of cats who are waiting to catch out in White Fish. He could come and feed them a whole bunch of bullshit and penetrate their trust barriers.

Crazies, wingnuts, sociopaths, and only people with bad intentions need to be posted on here. Which it seems they are indeed.

I guess I was a few beers to deep last night and didn't take a minute to think about the whole thread series, when in fact, I think that the reputation of any online community can be gossiped. But this clearly is exactly what it stands for.

To protect the vulnerable youth, the true-hearted, and the good doers of our nomadic and anarcho communities. those who deserve to be publicized might sneak their way into these sects and possibly cause more damage than they already have.

Look at clutter.
Perhaps if he knew what could have happened his mysterious death wouldn't have happened.
It kills me on the inside knowing he was a victim of such an attack. He's not that kind of guy. He knew his shit. Chose his limbs over a drunken train ride. Shared his last cigarettes with me whenever we were together. And you know what happened? Someone clearly exploited him.

I guess I had to really analyze the whole topic from a whole and really make an educated guess as to how I should interpret the concept of these threads.

So without further ado, burn the witch. Whoops


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 29, 2014)

i know this is a bit random, but i happened across his new facebook today and his new tumblr page:

https://www.facebook.com/dot.dot.dot.dot.dot.dot.dot.dot.dot
http://prisonwilldothattoaman.tumblr.com/

and he's still in jail, but not sure for how long. just as a reminder, he's pretty good at spinning a sob story about how misunderstood he is and how innocent he is, and how he doesn't understand why people hate him. don't believe the lies. if you see him, steer clear. fortunately, he's super easy to spot:


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Aug 11, 2014)

April 25 2015 is his scheduled release date......


Matt Derrick said:


> i know this is a bit random, but i happened across his new facebook today and his new tumblr page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/dot.dot.dot.dot.dot.dot.dot.dot.dot
> http://prisonwilldothattoaman.tumblr.com/
> ...


----------



## Tude (Aug 11, 2014)

hehe that is one hell of a face tat, but yeah I think everyone is aware.


----------



## ByronMc (Aug 12, 2014)

I read where he says, the other prisoners, hate him, well, that will carry to the streets, where they tcb


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Mar 8, 2015)

In case anyone is interested ***yawn***


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 8, 2015)

so did he get out of jail then?


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 8, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> so did he get out of jail then?


Must be out. Looks like sex offender registration info.


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes he got out in October I believe.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 6, 2015)

I swear I saw this guy in Oregon, but I think it is a guy with a similar face tat. The guy I saw was a little younger. And lmfao Matt for the "I'm a D-bad and got banned" tag on this A-hole's account picture.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 6, 2015)

SIB said:


> I swear I saw this guy in Oregon, but I think it is a guy with a similar face tat. The guy I saw was a little younger



i heard a rumor that he had that facial tat removed. not sure of the validity of that tho.



SIB said:


> And lmfao Matt for the "I'm a D-bad and got banned" tag on this A-hole's account picture.



ha, yeah, anyone that gets banned gets their user title changed to that.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Nov 6, 2015)

I talked to this guy on the old digihitch site and I think I had him on FB for a while. Never met him, just talked. Never knew he was so infamous.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 27, 2015)

Somebody posted his pic from a website which was discussing bad tattoos in August 2012:

http://community.pearljam.com/discussion/193693/bad-tattoo-thread/p4


arrested yesterday for failure to comply with sex offender registry.


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Feb 8, 2016)

I heard he is back in jail again. Anyone have a new mugshot with his new laser tattoo removal progress that proves this?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 9, 2016)

at this point i honestly don't know whether he deserves my hate or pity. probably a little of both.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Jul 24, 2016)

Sort of an update
https://www.instagram.com/katdharma/
He looks like he's homebumming and got most of his face tat removed. It's looking unlikely that anybody is gonna ever run into him again


----------



## Desert Punk (Aug 23, 2016)

Raging Bird said:


> I met the best road dog I ever had in Roseville because I overheard someone talking shit about Kat Bastard at the Amtrak station.


 I THink your referring to me


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 25, 2016)

Desert Punk said:


> I THink your referring to me



Hahaha hell yeah, what's good dude? You ready to ride the slowest rail line in America? And NOT disappear in the mountains at night this time?


----------



## Desert Punk (Aug 26, 2016)

Raging Bird said:


> Hahaha hell yeah, what's good dude? You ready to ride the slowest rail line in America? And NOT disappear in the mountains at night this time?


Hell yeah I'll try but the mountains be tempting I'm in Cheyenne right now trying to get some we just went to the emergency room my lady had a little trouble all is well now the BNSF has been being slow nothing coming through we may get a ride from some friends to Denver


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 26, 2016)

@Raging Bird and @Desert Punk, you might want to consider starting a different thread or communicating via pm as this thread has gotten of topic.

If anybody has anything to say which is on topic, kindly share.


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Nov 27, 2016)

Not that anyone really cares anymore, but;


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 27, 2016)

Wyle E Coyote said:


> Not that anyone really cares anymore, but;
> View attachment 34272



personally, i'm glad someone's still keeping tabs on this guy. thanks for the picture update.


----------



## Dmac (Nov 27, 2016)

@Wyle E Coyote was that pic from the sex offender registry ?


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 30, 2016)

He has a weirdly shaped head...kinda like Patrick from Spongebob cept with a stupid hairdo...


----------



## Renegade (Dec 20, 2016)

I. Know its kind of old and someone already posted a pic but i will link thr new site he is registered on..to keep better tabs on him .. http://www.iowasexoffender.com/registrant/15923


----------

